# Kingston :]



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well decided to hop on tonight since he wasn't fazed by the new surroundings, dogs racing by his butt or anything else haha. He wasn't fazed by the ride either. 

Stuck my snaffle on him and while I had to push a bit for a canter he was great otherwise. I do need to work more on getting him on his butt more but hes waiting for the pull on his face. Then I decided to go for a short walk around the block and again unfazed. He was a little unsure but with a little nudge he was totally fine . Even dogs racing the fences, cars/big trucks driving by or other horses being ridden. I'm very proud with my choice.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Love his color!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

me too hes so shiny!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well today after work i went ahead and met up with a friend i had met on one of the horse sale sites. She lives 2 streets over and also jsut moved out here. We took king and her mare baja out for a nice walk around the block and just talked. It was so nice talking horses with someone who didn't look at me like i was crazy ahah. Kingston did awesome as usual even with the unsually busy streets. 

He is so sound minded for his age and how little hes been out. This was his second time out since i got him and our third ride. I'm definitely getting more confident with him and out on the trail nothing seems to bother this guy and if it does all it takes is a nudge and we are off again hah. Even had a little filly come haulin butt up to the fence whinnying and he jsut glanced as baja got a bit prancy and looky. So proud and can't wait to see how this boy turns out :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Got home somewhat late todaydue to a ribbon cutting at work today. So Got home saddled up and off we went.
It was windy and i pulled him from his friends(neighbors horses were out and at the fence) and he was absolutely chill about it. Found a nice flat road and asked for a canter and then pushed a bit. He's definitely fast but doesn't quite know how to run yet. However he will definitely be a ratey horse, the second i shift my wieght even a teeny bit hes sitting down haha. 

He then walked back calm as day home. Practiced stopping off seat and while it takes me slightly picking up the reins he is getting it. Also worked on getting him sitting back on his but and turning( he got a bit wuick walking home) I made him stop back and turn on his haunches and head back the other way about 3 or 4 times. He finally settled back into his normal rythme and we went home :].

SO lucky I chose a good one.
However might have to put shoes on him as our roads out here are awful lots of rocks and while he seems fine he seemed tender footed on rockier parts. When there are no rocks he is absolutely fine, dang rocks.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ride #4 

My boy did awesome again. I rode over to my friend Roberts and talked to him for a bit and long just stood there sleeping. We then rode a few streets over where I let him breeze a bit and then brought him bvk down and walked another few streets and then back home. He's totally level headed. You would not guess he is barely 6. Did some circle work at home and then did our usual untacked/hose off/ feed and water . Such high hopes for him and hopefully my old farrier can come out, he frequently goes to nv an az I just have to find out where .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Last night I actually worked him walk trot canter roll backs and circles. Worked on getting him stopping off my seat and barely my reins. He is definitely sensitive to your seat and picks things up quick but was a touch on the lazy side haha. Works well off your leg also . Found out y old farrier comes through here every week so that search is over now just gotta find a good vet and chiropractor . He will be spoiled lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Have him the day off today and treated him to some watermelon rinds 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Have him the day off today and treated him to some watermelon rinds
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky boy :lol: and lucky you for him being such a good boy! Would love to see some more photos of him! Maybe some eating his watermelon


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I am absolutely lucky he turned out to be everything they said and more! I'm still in contact with his old owner as well 

Here's one for now


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Another


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I used to give my horse whole watermelons! it's scary to watch them crush it apart O.O thinking that could easily be your arm lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He's funny he would grab it and then toss his head so it's hit the ground and snap a piece off. Very very smart and would only take small bites hah


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Awe he has manners! lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He does


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well no riding tonight cause I've been in some intense abdominal pain that last few hours.

So I went out to feed and normally he walks away or stands in the far corner at feeding time so I have to go get him. Well tonight I threw his feed in and went to grab him only to see him walking towards me already . So I stood by his gate and he stopped nosed me, let me love him a second then walked on in his pen . 

He gets free roam during the day but locked up at night.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Rode last night finally, Ben battling this cold . 

So he was amazing as usual did more work on gates and getting him to relax into the bridle. He's doing amazing and is very willing 

I took him out around the block again to find some nicer roads and found a decent softer road . Let him open up and sat down even slightly and he was trying to slide haha. He was just so in tune to me .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Rode again tonight  

Again just basics since I'm waiting for my farrier to come out this weekend hopefully since I get paid Friday. I feel bad taking him out on the roads with the rocks bothering him. 

Today I felt brave and after the ride as I was I tacking decide to hop on bareback. He was kind " what the heck mom!?!" But got over it and was wet behave and stood still for me to climb on from the little chair I used haha. 

His only problem is when I hose him down he doesn't like his tail/butt sprayed butt head, nothing dangerous he just walks backwards or if tied tries to turn away


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a friend around the corner that rides and tonight we decided to go out for a trail ride. Well got home and decided I was way too tired to tack up and just hopped on bareback. He did amazing!! 

Only the second time bareback and the first bareback on a trail ride with another horse. Nothing seems to bother this guy . However I did really realize just how much I've lost my seat lol. I'm sore!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It is actually rreally nice kind of over cast today and at just about 100 degrees I decided it was a nice enough day to go ahead and give him a full bath. 

He did awesome stood still even for me to scrub the gunk off his tail from the stuff ive been putting on to keep him from itching which actually seems to really be working. Then worked on him being more responsive about picking up his feet, i can pick them up but hes lazy about it. 

While i was waiting for him to dry a bit before setting him loose I took a few pics :]

Also pictures of last nights bareback ride although blurry still love it. Annnnd this morning i woke up a bit later then usual (9 compared to 7) and walked out to feed/clean/and water and found kings pen pulled in a good 6 inches.... dude what the heck were you doing last night!? haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So been in touch with an equine dentist today because he is missing two front teeth and needs his wolf teeth removed. so along with getting shoes hopefully this weekend in two weeks he will hopefully get his teeth done. Gotta get him feelin good :]. Today I hopped on bareback again, decided im going to ditch the saddle for a couple weeks to work on my awful seat. We trotted for about 45 minutes atleast and I am sure going to feel it tomorrow. He was quite looky loo today so getting him to work and pay attention was a bit of a task while trying to remember to relax into my seat and flow with him. He gets very uncomfrtable when his heads in the air lookin around haha.
Anyways about an hour and 15 min ride all together :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well last few days have been easy just hopin on bareback  

The other day him and the paint mare next door were totally tripping out on the goats across the street lol. They see them every day but for some reason they were especially scary haha. 

Yesterday did more bareback trotting, today I felt brave enough to try the canter, I know my position isn't too strong yet so I just grabbed mean have him a push and at first he was a little rough and I can't sit back and relax on him cause he is beyond sensitive and will sit down haha. Anyways he was super good about it

Also worked on picking up his feet again, thinkin he may need adjusted so I'll be looking into that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well no riding for king for a bit, skinned his withers on who knows what and cut his ankle a bit so gonna just get those healed up rewalk the property and see if I can figure it out. Nothing serious but it's overly hot to be riding this week anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Still no riding his scabs are coming off but he's still tender on his withers and it's just been too dang humid/hot. I've been hosing him off. 

Last night I got home late and poor boy was just waiting in his stall for dinner haha. He gets free roam so he went in on his own . He was oddly flinchy the other day so I checked him over but nothing seemed wrong just being a butt, little things like flinching at his fly mask or me pulling the hose over which didn't bother him before. 

My farrier will be out this week, I want him to check and see if he's out maybe. Then I'll be scheduling the equine dentist and a chiro to get him feeling 100%. I'm thinking I'm going to have to ditch the bridle till I get his teeth done cause he does still have wolf teeth and I cent get a good look at his backs. Good weight and doesn't drop anything but just as a precaution
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well last night we had a crazy monsoon come threw. I ended up pulling kingston in under the patio to block the rain/wind a bit. At first he was flinch and worried but soon calmed down and I just fed him there and unhaltered him so he could come in and out once he had figured this out he would go in the rain for a bit then come in to eat. I wouldn't have worried but we have a ton on trees and the lightning was right over my house. 

I then had to run over to my neighbors were I found one horses hate off the hinges and once I got it back he refuse to go back in. So he had to spend the storm in the side paddock, this morning he willingly walked himself into his pen haha. 

This morning it was sooooo nice still at 7:30 (usually already 95 but it was barely 85. Decided to ride, did a lot of trotting and working on getting him to walk into the stop instead of just locking his felt legs and bouncing. Hea catching on, and got a nice sweat today haha. Love my guy though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Found my hay bag so I've been feeding him in that in a attempt to make his hay last haha. He's a piggy, I'll also be posting a picture of the progress with his tail  
Edit to add, he looks sucked up here, he was stressing all night as there was the huge storm thunder and lightning right above us and he didn't drink much that night but drank well yesterday .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

The left was when I went and saw him beginning of June the right was just last week


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Went out for a ride with my neighbors boys last night and he was perfect. I hopped on bareback and in a halter as it was hot and I didn't feel like tacking up haha. 

It's been extremely humid and I've come home to him pretty sweaty the last few days so not really any riding unfortunately
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

yesterday was officially 1 month of owning kingston!!!:happydance::grin:

Well yesterday i got asked to come into work later 1 instead of 10. So beingthat it was 8:30 and thankfully still not too hot out i decided to ride. Well as i was taking my stuff out my friend asked if i wanted to go for a trail ride, haha great timing. King was a bit full of himself and more forward then usual so let him trot/canter a bit on the way to meet her. Hes an odd one, just about bomb proof in the saddle but on the ground flinchy at every day things. Didnt even bat an eye when a male peacock hurdled itself over a fence and across the street right in front of us but jumps and some times hauls butt backwards at things like his fly mask, halter or the hose which he sees every day. 

Anyways hopefully the storm stays away cause my farrier is supposed to be coming out to put some shoes on him tonight :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He just makes me more proud every ride. 

Well to begin with my farrier came out and put shoes on him, first time he'd ever been shod and aside from getting a little impatient he was a star! My farrier put him back in, he was in fact out in his hips and shoulders poor boy. Before he even started he looks at me and goes "If you ever want to sell this horse I want first dibs" haha. 

Then I was going to give him the night off but one of my neighbors boys came over and when i opened the door to a horse I was like howd king get out? haha But he was coming over to invite me out on a ride with a group of them. So i saddled up and at 8:45 we set out to the other peoples house, they just moved here. Two of their horses were jsut being nutty and the one guy I was talking to the whole rides horse ws prancy and king just walked out like nothin was goin on. Even when the ladies horse flew backwards/sideways into him he just held steady :]. The mom and daughter barrel race so i might have found some people to compete with once i get him goign :] and they guy i was talkin to said i could take his little pally paint out and use him if i want! 

All in all we had a blast, king didn't take a single ouch step and we were out till almost 10 riding hahah :]

Love my boy


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Another amazing night ride last night :]. King again was being an absolute saint but obviously feeling better now that he wasn't tender footing on rocks. So i decided to breeze him a bit and boy did he pick up 100% better that boy is fast!!! I cant wait to actually start him on the pattern :]. I know the girl said he was introduced when they were actually riding him but thats about it.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well poor boy its been upwards of 115+ the last week and been sweating profusely. I ordered him some electrolytes to start adding into his food and try to hose him down throughout the day. I was gone for the last 5 days and came back to see he started itching his chest and tail again :[. So back to working hard to get the itching to stop and try to keep him comfortable. Its muggy and hot so even with all of the trees and lots of fresh water hes still hot. 

At 9 this morning I had to hose him off cause he was already covered in sweat :[ He also managed to lose his fly mask so I've ordered him another one but might have to suck it up and pay the outrageous price for one at the feed store till my nice one gets here.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well yesterday and today marked finally really starting to work kingston total about an hour and 15-20 mins both days lots of work on his stopping,using his butt, trotting and roll backs/turning on his haunches/backing. Last night we finished off with a 20 min trot/walk around the neighborhood. 

Today as I was unsaddling I went to take his boots off and it looks like he caught himself with his shoe last night. He didn't work like it hurt but it couldn't have felt good being right where the cinch sits. I know it wasn't my cinch cause of the position and it didn't look more then a couple hours old. Among a few other nicks here and there this boy i swear has more little nicks and stuff then any horse ive ever met. So he will have the next few days off till that heals plus we are supposed to have rain the next two days then maybe Ill hop on bareback.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well hes had much longer then exoected off, however, I hopped on him bareback tonight and went for a little trail ride and he was definitely happy to be out. Got him a new bit 3 piece little short shank tender touch and he definitely likes it more then the single jointed snaffle i have. We took it easy but even a little trotting i could feel my abs burning haha.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Last night I decided to hop on bareback again since it is supposed to storm the next three days. Well was just going to walk around the block but he was feelin in haha. So we trotted for about 20 minutes, not long trotting but just enough of a working trot that I could still sit it but he was getting worked haha. He was a star!! Even with 2 dogs coming after us he stopped and faced them and stood stock still till the owner grabbed them ( older lady as her husband sat there and watched the dogs try to chase us). Then worked on stopping and backing off my seat which he is catching onto sooooo well. I think if I continue this schedule not only will my seat get better but he will also progress more then my every other day saddled work outs.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Had our first actual wet saddle pad ride today. Long trotted for about 20 mins, let him breeze a little, walked back home (about a 45 min ride). Got home and decided to bring out a barrel and start adding that into our riding finally. Worked on circles, staying bent around the barrel, just slow stuff. Walking up to the barrel stop, back etc. Basically a cool down since he was pretty sweaty from our work out. By the end of 20 min cool down he was starting to really get it. He is so smart. Taking things slow as I don't know what all barrel wise the previous girl introduced him to. Plus it got really humid once the clouds burned off so he was dripping sweat and I don't want to push him to hard being out of shape.

I then gave him a full bath/hose down and just loved on him. 

He ripped the straps off this fly mask and the flies are awful on our rides so I just put it on him while we ride to give him some relief from the nasty things. His new one should be here today, and he isn't tied there the rein is just drapped over him and you cant see it i walked backwards to get this picture from him .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh been so dang miserable after the last storm so he had about a week off. Finally hopped on him, he was adjusted and had farrier visit so was full of himself. Hopped on bareback, trotted for about 30 mintues and decided to let him canter a bit well he decided he forgot what woah meant. So i set his butt down and backed him up so fast he didnt know what happened. For the next 15 mins home we did a stop back forward repeat. by the time we got home I had him stopping off seat and backing off of just slightly lifting my hand and wiggling my legs. 
Then I decided to trot some circles at home around the barrel well he was just fighting me. So we went back to trot stop back repeat. By then end I had him rating by the barrel at walk/trot and doing a nice little trotting circle both ways around the barrel. Ended at that and he got a walk out/hose down and grain with electrolytes/hay :]
He's got a rude awakening when it cools down and i can really work him without getting sweat in my eyes haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Dang boy can't not hurt himself for more then a few days -_-. As i was looking him over and fly spraying him I noticed a raised/swollen spot on hid right front ankle. Well hes managed to gash himself. Darn horse thankfully again not serious but sheesh Ive spent more time doctoring him then i have riding. 

Thankfully with a recent second deworming his belly summer itch thing is clearing up

Oh and I've officially had him a little more then 3 months :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Finally was able to ride again this morning :]. Did some circles, roll backs, stopping/backing off seat, and trotting all using a single barrel intermitently(sp?). After all of that as I was cooling him out my dads fiances grand daughter hopped on with me for a circle :]. He was so careful and laid his nose against her tummy when she got off :]. Once he is older I have zero doubts that he will make an amazing kids mount.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

SO proud of my boy. It was gorgeous 75 and cloudy this morning so i decided to ride. Well as I was cooling him out I texted my friend to see if she wanted to take her mare out. Now her mare is I believe a 4 yr old BLM mustang shes had 6 mo. She just put her first 3 rides on her and has been wanting to take her out for some walks to get her used to everything. So I rode over hopped off and off we went. Classy was a little unsure but between us and king she figured out she was fine. Her first encounter with a vehicle happened to be a HUGE truck pulling a trailer with a tractor on it and besides some jigging she did amazing. So proud of king for staying relaxed and showin her things were ok.
This is classy on our walk back, left king at home and brought my dobe teagan since we were heading to the river after. not a care in the world.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well day two of this awesome 75 degree cloudy morning weather :]. Did some arena type work walk trot lope circles, move the shoulder/hip etc. Then decided to go for a long trot/breeze. As soon as I let him pick up the lope I felt no brakes....awesome sat down still nothing, big woah and pressure still nothin. So really sat down applied more pressure and waited(straight road not wide enough to circle). He finally found his head and came back to me. So we worked on stopping/backing immediately. Then crossed the street onto another long stretch and I asked him to long trot, he again wanted to run so we ran till he wanted to stop and then ran some more. He figured out he didn't like that haha. Then did some long trotting and finally a nice long cool out with stop/back off seat/voice. By the time we got home he was not happy with me and very tired lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well another good couple of rides. Just been working on basics and up until today he has been awesome. 
Today he decided to show he is a baby and will have baby days haha. A little bit of you dont exsist, bending doesn't exist, the ground doesn't exist but running, yes running exists! haha
So after some stop and backing exercises we got back on track and headed to my friends. Took her mustang out for her 2nd walk and she was absolutely awesome. King was far to tired to care about anything going on and is a great confidence booster for her.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya I suck with keeping consistent lol. Made myself get up early to ride this morning after putting it off all week. We had a fantastic ride. Did some walk,trot lope circles and then a little barrel work. He was doing soooo well at the walk trot I decided to ask for a lope to the barrel and well dang boy is going to be one that needs to be watched cause he is already anticipating. Going to stay slow of course and work on getting him more on his butt as he was not using his rear at the lope instead wanted to dive. Soo hey thats alright just wanted to see how he'd do and gives me an idea of what to really work on :]. Just love him.
No clue what i was doing with my hands in the second picture but i still like it haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well been actually working the pattern, slowly, and there happens to be a barrel race at the Avi 10 mins from me in nov. Sooo I think king will get his first taste of barrel race excitement. Probably just time only him let him soak it all in. My trainer will be comin out for the race to run her mare so I'll have her there :]. I don't see it bothering him at all and am excited to get him out and experiencing this stuff finally. Yesterday took him out on a 2 1/2 hour ride with my friend and her new horse and got closer to another lady and her daughter who barrel race. Hoping things finally start coming together so I can start taking him to an arena to work a decent sized pattern instead of my dinky little one haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Another great workout tonight. I think this horse will do great things. Im looking forward to seeing what he becomes he is so much fun to work with.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Rode twice yesterday and hes going to be so amazing if i can keep consistent. So the problems at my place have not gotten much better. So my friend and I were talking and she has invited me to rent one of their spare rooms. We have already worked out the details, this way I can have my riding buddy in the next room, bring in that second mare to work for my challenge and get out of my dads. Her husband doesn't like that she is home alone so it actually works out :]. Sooo if all works out king and i will be moving there in 2 weeks. He will have a buddy close and we will be able to ride every day since we will both be right there. 
My trainer is still wanting me to work with her filly who i rode the last time I was out visiting and unfortuantely fell in love with haha so I will get her round pen, 10 bales of hay and her to work with end of nov as well. Soo some pictures of king, classy, dex and rifle :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow that picture makes him look awful he is standing in a rut from the dogs poor guy haha he really doesnt look so awkward normally. Although my friend swears hes gotten bigger and hes getting ready to go up again lol. And here is rifle


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

